# Gluten, The Nurological Disaster



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone with first hand experience switching off Gluten diet? That being dog food with a grain component.

Studies are showing it is a trigger to a host of Nuro disorders in both Dogs and People.

I know it is linked to digestive disorders. This is not what I am after.

Studies are showing improved cognitive function when Gluten is removed.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Not in dogs, but my mother has Celiac Disease. It's essentially an autoimmune disorder. Whenever she eats gluten (no matter how small of a quantity), it causes her immune system to attack the villi of her large intestine. As a result, there are a whole host of symptoms and negative effects such as gastric upset, malnutrition, increased cancer risk, and cognitive impairment.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

My pup has 'NEVER' had gluten I don't know how it affects his cognitive issues or how you'd like to compare or a measuring benchmark on any cognitive impairment. What are the studies saying Jerry?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff, in Children and Adults with Autism. Removing Gluten from their diet has shown a marked improvement in cognitive response.

In the case of Epilepsy the instance of seizures are reduced and the severity.

Why I am bringing this up. Malinois are prone to Nurological Problems.

What I would like to hear from is someone who has experienced the nuro issues of malinois and found improvement in the condition via diet change.

Personaly I do not believe dogs should be on a grain based diet at all.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

My friend has gluten intolerance. I don't know if there's a name for the syndrome, but she said it's a familiar problem and due to her being Irish. Gluten/Wheat is something introduced to k9 and human diets as it's a cheap, easily stored food source.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Debbie Skinner said:


> My friend has gluten intolerance. I don't know if there's a name for the syndrome, but she said it's a familiar problem and due to her being Irish. Gluten/Wheat is something introduced to k9 and human diets as it's a cheap, easily stored food source.


Irish, Deb Beer which is very high in Gluten is a Irish pastime. Being Irish I know.

But seriously, the intolerance issue is more digestive.

I am looking to find Gluten as it relates to nurological disorders.

Ataxia as an example.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Geoff, in Children and Adults with Autism. Removing Gluten from their diet has shown a marked improvement in cognitive response.
> 
> In the case of Epilepsy the instance of seizures are reduced and the severity.
> 
> ...


Do you have links to studies regarding the Autism interaction?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Anyone with first hand experience switching off Gluten diet? That being dog food with a grain component.
> 
> Studies are showing it is a trigger to a host of Nuro disorders in both Dogs and People.
> 
> ...


One thing that I think is beyond the theorizing stage is that families with celiac disease running through them tend to have more psychological disorders. 

I wish I could remember where I read this stat. 



eta
(BTW, there are many gluten-free grains, so dog food with grain in it is not necessarily dog food with gluten in it.) _ (QUOTE: "Anyone with first hand experience switching off Gluten diet? That being dog food with a grain component.")_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's some material I had saved. I don't remember which I have and haven't read yet. Need a better computer-file system. Or any computer-file system.


http://www.csaceliacs.org/library/neurocomp.php

http://neurotalk.psychcentral.com/showthread.php?t=353

http://www.nutramed.com/celiac/celiacbrain.htm

http://ezinearticles.com/?Brain-And...eliacs-Even-With-A-Gluten-Free-Diet&id=904155

http://thehealthydogstore.com/Glutens_Impact_on_Canines.html

http://www.glutenfreefox.com/articles/atypical-symptoms-of-celiac.html


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Michael Swetz said:


> Do you have links to studies regarding the Autism interaction?


I don't but the same has been said about individuals with epilepsy. I'm on an epilepsy e list and many of the members are parents of children that have autism and they have found dietary changes do help their children - some rather significantly.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't let the links to GI function fool you. GI has more influence on our neurologic system and brain than we know. We're starting to see the connections, but i'm betting it will be a while till we know the full scope. Some day being called shit for brains might be a good thing


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Found this link about suggested food to eat and not to eat. This was in regard to human diet.

What I found as an eye opener was allmost all the foods suggested* NOT TO EAT*.

Were heavily included in commercial dog food.

http://heartspring.net/wheat_gluten_free_diet.html


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Worth watching, it's 10 parts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIsFW5phHas


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Mike Valente said:


> Worth watching, it's 10 parts.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIsFW5phHas


 Thanks Mike


----------

